# Another 25yd Pyro



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've heard Bill Hays talk about visualizing the shot in order to make it happen. I personally couldn't have visualized myself lighting a match from 25yds away so thankfully Treefork posted a video of him doing it so I could visualize that instead  . It really was a matter of saying "well he can do it so I suppose I can, too", and then going out and doing it. I took around 50 shots at it and did get a little fire, mostly in my catchbox:






Sorry the vid quality sucks so bad! If you put it on full screen HD you can see what's going on. I just got a new phone today and was unfamiliar with how the videos it took would look. It looked fine in the viewfinder and I could make out the details of where I was standing and all that. I'll zoom in farther next time :iono:

I was hoping the camera would catch the smoke rising out of the catchbox as I was walking across the yard :lol: . The reason I think that it both lit and broke the match off is that I was shooting 000 (.36") lead buckshot so it transferred enough energy to do both. A tip from me to you: if you really want to light matches shoot lead. My ratio of hits to lights has gone way up since I started using it. I almost never get those hits that scrape the head and don't strike it. If I can put one on the green/white line it is very likely to light.

I'm going to want a little bit faster bands for 100'...

Thanks for the inspiration, Marty!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, MJ!!! Congratulations ... that is quite an accomplishment.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice shooting!!! You better invest in a 2nd 100ft. tape measure as well.

Keep going...the race to 100ft. is on.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shot MJ. Thanks for the lead tip also. I haven't tried lead for matches.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice going MJ...I will leave the match lites too you & Mr TreeFork..& a couple others that lite them up....

I my self would be glad to see a match @20 feet....So as for me I am just a poor old soda can killer..AKAOldmiser


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Very nice shooting!!! You better invest in a 2nd 100ft. tape measure as well.
> 
> Keep going...the race to 100ft. is on.
> 
> Todd


LOL My race to 33 ft is onnnnnnnnnn. :boring:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff. Try a set up with the camera facing you and behind the target. Makes an interesting video when you can see every detail.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Good stuff. Try a set up with the camera facing you and behind the target. Makes an interesting video when you can see every detail.


Not from that distance! anic:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LazarusLong said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shooting!!! You better invest in a 2nd 100ft. tape measure as well.
> ...


Gentlemen.....start your slingshots!!!! :rofl:

Give it a try...I'm betting you will surprise yourself. Once you get that first light...no matter the distance, you will be hooked.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one Mike!

Ain't nothing else like lighting 'em up with a slingshot... it really bores me when I have to use my guns now...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding! Nice shot MJ.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great job MJ, congrats man, fine shooting!  see you soon!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

YOUSE GUYS ARE INSANE SHOTS!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love watching these videos. :king:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It would have been even cooler if my catchbox had burst in to flames :lol:


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Try this... OOOPs gotta click on it

It would have been even cooler if my catchbox had burst in to flames :lol:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys are awesome. I don't think I could do that in 1000 shots.


----------

